

Weaponized marijuana - nsheth17
http://www.reuters.com/article/2015/08/05/us-usa-new-york-marijuana-idUSKCN0Q92FD20150805

======
rch
Has there been a recent uptick in hyperbolic reporting on drug use? Some of
the stories I've seen recently seem like they are straight out of a propaganda
playbook from decades ago.

------
exarch
"Weaponized marijuana" is neither a weapon nor marijuana.

~~~
stormcrowsx
That was the most ridiculous propaganda I've heard in a while. It would be
like calling alcohol "weaponized water".

------
synaesthesisx
Perhaps if they legalized the real stuff you wouldn't have fools messing with
weird synthetic chemical alternatives...

~~~
rch
In Boulder the police are playing up incidents involving LSD (w/ reporting
based on anonymous, anecdotal accounts).

~~~
molecule
And to expound / clarify: 1) purported 'LSD', and 2) one incident where BPD
shot and killed a CU student.

------
larrik
"One man high on the drug used his hands to stop an electric saw being used by
police to open a door ... leaving him covered in blood."

Um, wow. That's some drug.

~~~
homulilly
I'm sure some of its exaggerated but I've heard some really messed up stuff
about synthetic cannabinoids before. Since they can be many times more potent
than thc they can be really easy to overdose on as well whereas marijuana
overdose is virtually impossible. This is a pretty clear example of
prohibition doing far more harm than good since there would be no interest in
"spice" or whatever it goes by these days if the real thing was available.

I tried it once years ago after getting a free sample at a head shop and it
gave me one of the worst headaches I've ever had. Never touched the stuff
again.

